# What % Ingredients have to be Organic to say "Organic S



## christellita (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey all!  I am starting to sell my soaps in stores, and they have asked me to make a sign to advertise my soaps. I haven't figured out the exact percentage, but I use as much organic ingredients as possible. Does anyone know what percent of the ingredients have to be organic to advertise it as "organic soap" ??


----------



## Healinya (Mar 13, 2010)

Natural Products Association (NPA, United States): This organization was founded in 1936 and was principally concerned with dietary supplements. The group represents more than 10,000 retailers, manufacturers, wholesalers and distributors of natural products, including foods, dietary supplements, and health and beauty aids. On May 1, 2008, the group issued its certification program for personal care products. In order to display the NPA seal, a product must meet the following requirements:

•Contain at least 95% truly natural ingredients or ingredients that are derived from natural sources;
•Contain no ingredients linked with potentially suspected human health risks;
•Not be processed in ways that significantly or adversely alter the purity of its natural ingredients; Include ingredients derived from a purposeful, renewable/plentiful source found in nature (flora, fauna, mineral);
•Be minimally processed and avoid the use of synthetic or harsh chemicals so as not to dilute the material’s purity; and
•Should contain non-natural ingredients only where viable natural alternative ingredients are unavailable, and only when they pose absolutely no potentially suspected human health risks.
The Natural Products Association also has published a list including 839 ingredients that it considers meets these requirements.

That's copied from this article http://www.skininc.com/skinscience/ingr ... tml?page=1


----------

